# Help in identification...



## CarCrazyDiecast (Jan 11, 2007)

These three small scale models are from the attic, too, after a fifty year long hibernation. The larger propellerless one, N1030C, needs a back wheel and a propeller to be made complete. The other two are race planes and/or aerobatic planes, the Pitts biwing NX427C and the Long Midget Mustang monoplane NX5111H. 

I did some searches and came up with the Pitts biplane NX427C appearing on the cover of the JULY 1949 AIR TRAILS aviation magazine along with the following historical links shown below. 

I would sure be interested in knowing what the propless aircraft N1030C is and what model company/s produced the three different models.

Thank you and thanks for looking...
















































NX5111H Long Midget Mustang 












http://www.mustangaero.com/Midget Mustang/History.html



NX427C biplane single-seat Pitts Special S1-C or S1-SS 










Pitts Aircraft Company
Aviat Aircraft http://www.pilotfriend.com/acft_manu/Pitts.htm


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

They are old Lindberg kits... the one on the left is a Monocoupe


----------

